# Stucco over painted block



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a customer who's home has about three feet of painted concrete block expossed. They asked me about stuccoing it. 

I believe it is latex paint.

I've done a fair bit of parging and two coat stucco. The question is what would I need to do to be able to go over the paint?

There isn't enough room for wire mesh or cement board. And I'm not scarifying all that block. :no:

Thanks for any ideas.

ps. The jobs out in the sticks, so there's no chance to sub it out.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not a stucco person but I've never seen it done without the mesh. Why isn't there enough room? Stucco can flake and peal easy, I wouldn't consider taking any shortcuts.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Could you use synthetic after a good power wash of course?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

There's existing wood siding above that I'd rather not project beyond.

I've used a two coat stucco that works great on clean concrete/block surfaces. It will not flake off.

I suppose the crux of it is how do I prep the paint for this application?

It may be that I can't. There may be a primer that I can put over the paint so the succo will stick.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Could you use synthetic after a good power wash of course?


Synthetic what? Stucco?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

katoman said:


> Synthetic what? Stucco?


Yes. PAREX or the like.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm fairly sure the stuff I use is like that. Made by Durex. I'll check with them. They may have some type of primer that I can apply first.

Thanks guys.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

That is what I suggest. 

We have gone over painted surfaces after a good power wash with conventional stucco and it has done fine. I'm talk'n power wash till the paint is almost transparent. Then we add a good stucco glue to the mix.

The synthetic base coat (IMO) will stick to anything and would be the best for your application.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Total Wall makes a product specifically for this application* they say*. I have not used it yet, so I can not vouch for it, but if so it would be a very good thing.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

grind the pain,wet the block,roll weld-crete on,scratch over the top, then brown and finish or just brown and sponge float.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

FYI, this is synthetic stucco.

This happens all the time in some restaurant's that I maintain. Give it maybe five years and it will start chipping, and this is indoors, no weather abuse.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

KennMacMoragh said:


> FYI, this is synthetic stucco.
> 
> This happens all the time in some restaurant's that I maintain. Give it maybe five years and it will start chipping, and this is indoors, no weather abuse.


I am not entirely sure about what type of EIFS systems get installed around there and I am not knowledge able enough (in comparison to my foreman) to speculate as to why, but its 3rd summer I am getting acquited to it and being certified installer for Akrilon, we offer up to 40 years of warranty on workmanship as well as material.

9/10 EIFS systems WILL fail within 5 years due to poor workmanship.

In scenario with your picture it could very well mean that during application of base coat,it was floated with water which is a big no-no on synthethics.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> FYI, this is synthetic stucco.
> 
> This happens all the time in some restaurant's that I maintain. Give it maybe five years and it will start chipping, and this is indoors, no weather abuse.


Sorry but we have done countless entire homes with synthetic stucco. No problems. 

Could be the installer I guess.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stcco*

I feel a sure bet would be to sand blast off the paint ,apply weld crete,stucco as normal. I would sleep well after that type of prep.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That would be a mechanically induced failure, i.e. something beat the **** out of it. That is not a good place for a synthetic stucco, it does not have the impact resistance required for a high duty application inside a restaurant.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

EIFS is a good product , it has some limitations of course 


As for going over block:
A good cleaning with TSP, brush, and water
A bonding agent (whatever system you choose should have a recomendation)
Fiberglass EIFS mesh and brown coat
Eifs Finish of choice


Dry-vit is what I would check out, complete thickness will be apx 1/4 to 3/8 inch if done right


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Get a 4" grinder and have at it, stucco over it and call it a day.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> That would be a mechanically induced failure, i.e. something beat the **** out of it. That is not a good place for a synthetic stucco, it does not have the impact resistance required for a high duty application inside a restaurant.


I know where you coming from,but when I was certifying company with Akrilon,they demonstrated that bullet can't pierce through right application.

Nevermind conventional stucco that if done properly and cured for right amount of time can withstand as much as 2500 PSI.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I went to a jobsite with a Thoro rep back in the day, a jobsite that had complaints about impact damage. He grabbed a hammer off a wandering carpenter and said, "Watch this!", and buried the F'ing hammer to the hilt in his "impact resistant hard coat system". The warranty cost on that WWTP cost him his job and Thoro lost our million pound plus a year business.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

would try to powerwash it with a good system and see how it turned out to start and then would grind where nesassary..wet block...roll,brush weldbond,browncoat.topcoat and float then dash

all in all sandblasting would be easyest and quickest but would be the most expensive and messyest mind you your gona have paint flakes everywhere anyway eitherway


----------

